# Moto Gp Donington



## peterh (Feb 6, 2007)

Myself and a couple of friends are headed for the Moto GP at Donington this June. Can anyone tell me if Ducati UK will be running their Ducati hospitality enclosure this year? For those that have been before I'm referring to the one that has previously been located by Starkey's bridge & Schwantz.


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Hi Peter ,had a fax from Ducati the other day saying they are running hospitality at donnington this year,there will be a free public area and also a paid for viewing area with all the benefits including a Ducati goodie bag whoopee


----------



## peterh (Feb 6, 2007)

thorpey69 said:


> Hi Peter ,had a fax from Ducati the other day saying they are running hospitality at donnington this year,there will be a free public area and also a paid for viewing area with all the benefits including a Ducati goodie bag whoopee


Thanks thorpey, thats excellent news, I have had great difficulty finding any details.

I am interested in the paid for viewing area, if the cost is reasonable. I don't suppose the fax give any details on price or how to order tickets?


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Peter,the cost is Â£85 for adults and Â£37 for kids,if you want i can fax the order form to you to send off to Ducati as places will be limited i believe.


----------



## peterh (Feb 6, 2007)

I would appreciate the details, but the office fax is down at the moment. Is it possible to email the details to me?

I'm at houldepe at ecosse dot net, if not, I will post again when I.T. fix the fax.

Thanks again for your help in this matter


----------



## peterh (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi, The fax is back online, it is - 0191 247 3221

Could you please mark the fax - F.A.O. Peter H

Thanks.


----------



## peterh (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi Thorpey69

Could you fax/email me the booking form for Donington please.


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Have done


----------



## peterh (Feb 6, 2007)

I have the Faxes, thank you very much.

I have not had a chance to study them in detail, but I can's see mention an infield area located by Starkey's bridge & Schwantz, as per previous years.

Thanks again.


----------

